# New Additions!!!



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

I picked up the following 3 mice 2 today one 2 weeks ago. the first 2 are by far the most adorable mice i have purchased yet! :love1 :love

Bk Black Short Hair

















Bk_______??????? Please help with this one they said it was a tri but...

























Bk______???? I think chocolate but sometimes she looks blue and yes she is bred


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Hehe! Your mouse has a ' :| ' face on it's side :lol: :love1


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

hahaha! i didnt even notice that lol!


----------



## jessilynn (Jul 9, 2010)

The "tri" is broken agouti brindle, and the other one looks broken satin mock chocolate.


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

wow ive gotten a couple different answers on her....

Poor colored dove
mock chocolate
possible lilac


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh okay. The photos make it look like a -very- poorly coloured dove. 
And yes, the 'tri' is a piebald brindle, not a broken brindle. Piebald refers to the white spotting, broken is a specific pattern of spotting, not present on your mouse. 

Your first mouse would be piebald black, although, he could count as a poor example of a broken marked mouse.


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

sorry i keep using rabbit terminology "Broken = Piebald" in rabbits and cavies. :sorry

so it is a poor colored dove?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I believe it is. A very poor dove (as far as show standards go). 
Oh, and yes, she's satin.

Here's some helpful pictures for broken, and even marked mice: http://thefunmouse.com/varieties/illustrations.cfm


----------

